# Looking for a tv show: Crisis Command



## jonesy (Jun 22, 2012)

I've heard that there was a tv show called Crisis Command on british television back in 2004 or 2005. Supposedly they had contestants play as high ranking members of the government during a terror crisis and making decision on how the country should react based on the suggestions of advisors.

Trouble is that I can't find the show. Does anyone have more information, like whether they have it on DVD or something?


----------



## Morrus (Jun 22, 2012)

Never heard of it, but found references to it on Google. It was apparently a 3-episode show on BBC2 in 2004.

Crisis Command - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Crisis Command

The BBC no longer has a page for it, though.


----------



## Janx (Jun 22, 2012)

Morrus said:


> The BBC no longer has a page for it, though.




A bit of a tangent, but did the BBC run out of disk space or something?

Why would they need to destroy information for a show they broadcast in 2004, regardless of whether they air the show again.

It's possible there were technical complications, like changing CMS platforms and they didn't want to convert/import legacy data that wasn't current.

But if it was a  matter of following a standard html format, some page text and images, there's little reason NOT to retain every page about a show that was published.

If nothing else, it shows that external agents like IMDB or Wikipedia need to be the repository of published information, because the original publisher can't be trusted to retain that information.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 22, 2012)

Morrus said:


> Crisis Command



"Chilling, intelligent, interesting, nicely produced. If we were to describe Crisis Command in five words, those would be the words we would use."

That review makes me wonder why they would cancel it. Sounds like a neat show. And since it aired in 2004, the reason can't be 7/7 since that was many months later.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 22, 2012)

Janx said:


> A bit of a tangent, but did the BBC run out of disk space or something?
> 
> Why would they need to destroy information for a show they broadcast in 2004, regardless of whether they air the show again.
> 
> ...




Haven't a clue.


----------



## jonesy (Jun 22, 2012)

Found a short clip of the show from the assistant producers homepage (fourth from the top):

Untitled Document

That could have been taken straight out any news network. Maybe people were tuning into the show and then instantly out, because they thought it was somesort of panel program.


----------



## Morrus (Jun 23, 2012)

Maybe it was just a one-off 3-ep run.  The BBC does craploads of one-offs of stuff.


----------



## ComradeGnull (Jun 23, 2012)

Janx said:


> A bit of a tangent, but did the BBC run out of disk space or something?
> 
> Why would they need to destroy information for a show they broadcast in 2004, regardless of whether they air the show again.
> 
> ...




We are talking about an organization that deleted decades of early broadcast history because they wanted to save money on video tape...


----------



## ranceluci (Jun 25, 2012)

Never heard about this, just Google it after reading your question but didn't get any extra info about it, you can read more about it  from Wikipedia Crisis Command - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------

